# Massey Harris Pony



## jackal (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi this is our first post on the TF and would like to know if any one has had any experience with converting Pony to 12 Volt as it is 6volt. 

Also the Tractor was siezed and I have managed to free it but it is still stiff, is there a way to free it.

Thanks all


----------



## nev (May 7, 2011)

You may want to put some diesel fuel in there to help lube it up and hand crank it until it loosens up. seized or stuck? big difference, if sized you may have some more damage. 

I have a pony as well there nice little tractors.
good luck


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

